# 1968 Chevy Camaro Town Racer



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Hi everybody.

Finally got finished with my next project. This time it´s a racer, a 1968 Camaro Z28.

































The paintjob is a Tamiya candy apple green, with 2 coats of crystal clear. The flames are a combination of airbrush and fine paintbrush with Schmincke AeroColor Acrylic. Wheels are real aluminum with rubber tires, actually made for racing cars but I got them connected to the suspension. I cleared out the plastic grill and inserted a piece of fine metal mesh, along with the lower vents. This model came without any rear mirrors, but I found something bullet shaped that fits well. All chromework is bare metal matt.

















As usual in racing cars, this one has 4-point seatbelts and a heavy rollbar. Obviously the color theme inside and out is green with red. Paintjob done with airbrush and covered with a matt finish. Floor done with velvet flock and the metal work with bare metal matt and Molotov. The fire extinguisher was a leftover from a different model.

















The Camaros came with different engine options. I chose a version with power steering, which made an extra pulley and belt on the right engine side neccessary. It just barely fit into the engine bay. Instead of the super charger in the box I opted for big carburators and intake vents I covered with metal mesh. The detail work took some time but I´m very happy with the results.









The model undercarriage has enough detail to avoid making big changes. What I didn´t like was the front suspension. Those ugly square blocks of plastic I reduced to a minimum size and made shock absorbers out of styrene tubes, wrapped a 0,6mm wire around them for the spring coil. I then added disc brakes to each wheel suspension.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Lookin' good. Is that an AMT Camaro??


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work on the flames and wheels! I like the engine details as well. 🤙


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

fabulous build


----------



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

Thanks to all for the props! Feels good.

Yes, this is the AMT Camaro Z/28.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I got the same kit sitting in storage unbuilt, not sure if I'm going finish it though.


----------

